
When Working Remotely Fails in Practice - wpietri
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/03/14/working-remotely-fail/
======
gasda
It feels like this is more about "how working across timezones fails in
practice, for this team".

"From 9-10am, I was often unable to work much because the team was on lunch."
I don't understand why the team being at lunch would cause someone to stop
working..

~~~
jdlshore
The context of that section was that he was tired of working in isolation and
wanted to pair program with the rest of the team.

